# Paignton Champ Show ? 2-4th Aug



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

anyone going ? if so c u there . we're always on the first day, hope its drier than last year when it pee'd hard all day .


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nope.... I'm not there...were going away for a mini break then 

Good luck tho xx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

God willing we will be there (2nd day).

I gather entries are down somewhat this year


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

swarthy said:


> God willing we will be there (2nd day).
> 
> I gather entries are down somewhat this year


we always get a crap entry there, i enter regardless . We lost CC's there some 5 years ago and they were only re-instated last year. It doesn't help that we have a breed champ show the day before in Ely.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I may come down to come watch, I did about 5 years ago and enjoyed it. Any information about where it is (had a friend drive me last time) and what the times are for each group etc gundogs. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

dexter said:


> we always get a crap entry there, i enter regardless . We lost CC's there some 5 years ago and they were only re-instated last year. It doesn't help that we have a breed champ show the day before in Ely.


 - if anything - that seems to increase entries at some general CH shows in our breed 



SpringerHusky said:


> I may come down to come watch, I did about 5 years ago and enjoyed it. Any information about where it is (had a friend drive me last time) and what the times are for each group etc gundogs. Thanks :thumbup:


All the info you need is in the schedule on the Highampress website

http://www.highampress.co.uk/paignton.pdf

There are so many breeds / numbers at these types of shows, timing depends a lot on what you are interested in


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

just printed off my pass..................


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> anyone going ? if so c u there . we're always on the first day, hope its drier than last year when it pee'd hard all day .


Dexters looking good in your avatar :thumbup:

Good luck for the show

x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

swarthy said:


> - if anything - that seems to increase entries at some general CH shows in our breed
> 
> All the info you need is in the schedule on the Highampress website
> 
> ...


Thanks i'm after the working and gundog :thumbup: seems they are split over two days so will have to try and pick one :lol:hmm hard choice, haah. Thanks again hopefully can come watch again :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

There with the gundogs but may go and stay all 3 days


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Dexters looking good in your avatar :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck for the show
> 
> x


Hi yer, Thanks Debs. he's a pain at the moment its called adolesence lol.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> There with the gundogs but may go and stay all 3 days


if you do come say hi.(and anyone else for that matter) we will be the rowdy collie mob cos we always have a few drinks and nibbles at the show. x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dexter said:


> if you do come say hi.(and anyone else for that matter) we will be the rowdy collie mob cos we always have a few drinks and nibbles at the show. x


ok will do, we will be with the cardigan corgis if we are there on that day :thumbup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

swarthy said:


> God willing we will be there (2nd day).
> 
> I gather entries are down somewhat this year


Yes my breeds entries are well down from last year.
I will be there the first two days.

Anyone else got their passes delivered yet?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

dexter said:


> Hi yer, Thanks Debs. he's a pain at the moment its called adolesence lol.


Yep have one of those LOL 

Will come and say hello Dexter


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Luvdogs said:


> Yes my breeds entries are well down from last year.
> I will be there the first two days.
> 
> Anyone else got their passes delivered yet?


I enter online so only have to download them, so sorry cant help you on that one


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

tashi said:


> I enter online so only have to download them, so sorry cant help you on that one


Yep, same here I'm afraid  I know we only had the announcement they were available to download within the last couple of days - so maybe still sending out the postal ones


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> ok will do, we will be with the cardigan corgis if we are there on that day :thumbup:


my friends taking her cardi lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Yep have one of those LOL
> 
> Will come and say hello Dexter


you wont miss me i have a pink chair and trolly lol


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

We're entered but decided to give it a pass. It's a very long way for us and we always do it in the one go - so it would be about 400 miles there, there most of the day probably then 400 miles home and my mums the only one who drives. She gets so worried about falling asleep at the wheel and stuff so w're gona give it a by . Anyone going to Leeds on Friday? x


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

omg i have given up champ shows:thumbup:but seems im going monday and wenesday lol there one and only chance to qualify :lol:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

dexter said:


> you wont miss me i have a pink chair and trolly lol


I will be with a Dobie  i will come over to your ring, so i will probably stick out!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dexter said:


> you wont miss me i have a pink chair and trolly lol


When I first read this didnt have my glasses on and read it as 'Pink hair and brolly' :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> When I first read this didnt have my glasses on and read it as 'Pink hair and brolly' :lol::lol::lol:


lol a tad old for that .............................


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dexter said:


> lol a tad old for that .............................


Soweeee :lol: if we are there will come over to the RC ring :thumbup: do you go to WKC or Bournemouth will definately be there on working/pastoral day as we are taking the puli to Bournemouth and I am handling Borders at WKC :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

yep booked im at Bournemouth and Richmond. see you there xx.

my friend has her cardigan corgis s entered at paignton too . x (crap entry i'm told)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dexter said:


> yep booked im at Bournemouth and Richmond. see you there xx.
> 
> my friend has her cardigan corgis s entered at paignton too . x (crap entry i'm told)


Yes I am there all 3 days at Richmond as well always steward for them :thumbup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

tashi said:


> Yes I am there all 3 days at Richmond as well always steward for them :thumbup:


I like Richmond, but won't there this year, will be away on our holidays.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have a basenji and 2 puglets entered.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i,m going tp paignton monday and wednesday :thumbup:and considering i have all but given up champ shows think i,m doing well lol .i,m hoping to meet my whippet pups father .as i havnt seen him in the flesh yet lol


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Passes came Saturday  phew!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what happened to evrybody?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

dexter said:


> what happened to evrybody?


LOL...I am sorry, nothing went to plan in the end , ......so didn't have any spare time to wonder!! (long story!)  i didn't see anyone i was meant to go and try and say hello to 
I am sure there will be plenty of other opportunities at other shows :thumbup:
When is your next one?

How did everyone do?

Ruby got nothing in Limit Bitch and Archie got a 1st Yearling


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We had a good Paignton for a change!

Both pugs won their Junior classes, Jeanie won the biggest class of the day (junior bitch) beating some lovely dogs! Maya also got Reserve best AVNSC toy/hound. we were beaten by a benatone maltese... Duh :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> LOL...I am sorry, nothing went to plan in the end , ......so didn't have any spare time to wonder!! (long story!)  i didn't see anyone i was meant to go and try and say hello to
> I am sure there will be plenty of other opportunities at other shows :thumbup:
> When is your next one?
> 
> ...


no probs lol. i drunk your share of the wine lol

got a 3rd . was chuffed as he was in amongst the older dogs .

Bournemouth for me how's about you??


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> We had a good Paignton for a change!
> 
> Both pugs won their Junior classes, Jeanie won the biggest class of the day (junior bitch) beating some lovely dogs! Maya also got Reserve best AVNSC toy/hound. we were beaten by a benatone maltese... Duh :lol:


well done!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I was showing border collies, didnt get away from the ring very early, but got the 2nd CC with my Welsh springer and made the cut in the group 

I will be at Bournemouth, puli on Saturday, goldens, flatcoats and welsh springer Sunday


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

tashi said:


> I was showing border collies, didnt get away from the ring very early, but got the 2nd CC with my Welsh springer and made the cut in the group
> 
> I will be at Bournemouth, puli on Saturday, goldens, flatcoats and welsh springer Sunday


Well done you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Kinjilabs said:


> Well done you


Thankyou


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> I was showing border collies, didnt get away from the ring very early, but got the 2nd CC with my Welsh springer and made the cut in the group
> 
> I will be at Bournemouth, puli on Saturday, goldens, flatcoats and welsh springer Sunday


well done , my friend had a wss she made up a hillpark?? you gonna be a busy bee lol.

looks as if the weathers going to be the same as it was last year crap.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> well done , my friend had a wss she made up a hillpark?? you gonna be a busy bee lol.
> 
> looks as if the weathers going to be the same as it was last year crap.


I'm handling a stunning Hillpark bitch this year  her owners hate showing and they have kinda palmed her off to me to show, lol...... she is amazing and will go very far I hope  only problem is that she had hardly any ring training and I try and do as much as I can with her but i also have my own girls to train


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what a coincidence lol. good luck might see you at Maidstone lol


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Next one for me is the Gundog society of Wales in October.....Bournemouth don't have CC's for our breed.
Well done everyone great results! :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

wish i wasn't going crap weather tomorrow lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> what a coincidence lol. good luck might see you at Maidstone lol


Yes I will be showing her during the winter season at maidstone 
She's is cracker.....she is part owned by Hillpark as my friends work for the Waltons....she has real potenital but just need training


----------

